# walleye through the ice



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

How many pull there fish off the bottom right away? Ive found that it spooks most the other fish but to bring them to the hole before they fight out a bit is were it begins. They seem to turn as they hit the hole! Lost more fish this way than any other. Whats your tactic?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Let him swim around about a foot beneath the hole for a minute. They tire fast. Easier to get their head in the hole then. Just dont get too excited when you see him.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

I like to see them swim under that clear ice what a site. My first one this year i was on the phone and just poped it out but i like to letem play out under the hole.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Couldnt agree more but some of those fish come straight up! I tried on 1 to stop and play him out but gone!!!!!!! Thinkin stiffer rod because the mono/ice rod combo just doesnt get a good solid hook set.


----------

